# Zero Noodles?? carb free, fat free.



## marky007 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hay guys, has anyone tried these Zero Noodles for fat loss? If so are they any good? they sound too good to be true so Im a bit sceptical

Cheers


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

I believe that they're noodles made from yam, and don't taste of anything. That said, I'd rather go with a healthy pasta. I doubt that the noodles would fill you up much.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

shamil said:


> I believe that they're noodles made from yam, and don't taste of anything. That said, I'd rather go with a healthy pasta. I doubt that the noodles would fill you up much.


I would doubt that,seen as a yam is carbohydrate.A 'healthy pasta' would contain far more calories than these which is prob what the OP is after.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

was thinking of trying yams what they taste like, and how u cook them?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Had to google it, here's what the op's talking about i think.

http://www.zeronoodles.com/


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

What the hell is a yam?

I thought a yam yam was someone from the west mids who says stuff like "how am you?"


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gduncan said:


> I would doubt that,seen as a yam is carbohydrate.A 'healthy pasta' would contain far more calories than these which is prob what the OP is after.


After a brief check on google it would appear the corn of the konjac is referred to 'yam' in slang but is nothing to do with a yam/sweet potato,as we in Britain call it.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> What the hell is a yam?
> 
> I thought a yam yam was someone from the west mids who says stuff like "how am you?"


Isn't it what yanks call a sweet potato?If not I've been mistaken all my life!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

They do, but they're wrong.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/yam

http://homecooking.about.com/od/howtocookvegetables/a/sweetpotatodiff.htm


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

They are fine, they take the flavour of whatever you put with them and cook quickly. Good as a little mixer. The only issue is it's all fibre so eat a lot of it and your stomach may be a bit upset the next day...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the postage is massive though i only wanted to buy 4 packs and the postage is nearly the same amount.....


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

had a quick look on the site, my eyes were more fixed on this though


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

imo they are better for loosing hard earned money than weight.

what a fecking rip off!!!!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

If anyone is interested you can get konjac glucomannan (What the noodles are made from in powder form) for much cheaper, not as good as noodles but maybe you can make some kind of mash out of it? They also sell the noodles at many other places, does seem pricey though.

http://www.konjacfoods.com/order/


----------



## marky007 (Apr 3, 2012)

I just ordered some to try and the postage is pretty good if you buy more then 4 packs. Should be good for when I cut carbs as they are very low and also have an added bonus of being high fiber which is needed when you're consuming a lot of protein. Also I noticed that they are low GI so should be good for losing the belly fat.

Will keep you posted on how they taste.

cheers everyone!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marky007 said:


> I just ordered some to try and the postage is pretty good if you buy more then 4 packs. Should be good for when I cut carbs as they are very low and also have an added bonus of being high fiber which is needed when you're consuming a lot of protein. Also I noticed that they are low GI so should be good for losing the belly fat.
> 
> Will keep you posted on how they taste.
> 
> cheers everyone!


paying more than a fiver for postage is not good mate no matter how you cut it especially when you want to place a small order to see if you like them


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

problem is they are really heavy with the water also in the packet...


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

You can buy packets of these in Chinese supermarket for 1 pound each or so, like someone mentioned above, they are completely tasteless and take the flavour of whatever you mix it with


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

They have the texture of old boot laces.


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

pyn888:3009041 said:


> You can buy packets of these in Chinese supermarket for 1 pound each or so, like someone mentioned above, they are completely tasteless and take the flavour of whatever you mix it with


Also known as shiratake noodles


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

pyn888 said:


> Also known as shiratake noodles


yep, i buy them at my local Japanese Grocer in Soho in London. Cheap as chips. Useful for having a low carb, high protein stirfry.


----------

